# inlays



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I just bought some snake skin from Mud Hole ( man is that expensive.) I am thinking about making an inlay of it on the rod that I am working on now. 
It will not help the performance but I think that it will look good.
I have a 10 foot lamiglas that I got in a Mud Hole sale.
Has anyone else tried this ?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have done snakeskin, peacock/ pheasant feather, and abalone inlay. By far, the abalone beats any of the inlay that i have done.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52709&highlight=snakeskin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen another guy that does a lot of abalone, and it's beautiful. He told me how to do it, but I haven't tried it yet. Next heaver I build will likely have it.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I made my grips from snake skin. Formed a piece of foam for the grip, then glued the skin over top. I then covered it under several layers of color preserver and finished it with ThreadMaster. Turned out pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

skunk king said:


> I made my grips from snake skin. Formed a piece of foam for the grip, then glued the skin over top. I then covered it under several layers of color preserver and finished it with ThreadMaster. Turned out pretty good in my opinion.



I am doing my grips in cork a fore grip in cork, a 2 inch striip of snake skin, about 5 inches of a thread pattern and another 2 inches of snake skin. Sounds like a lotof work bbut I think thatit will look good when finished.

JohnC


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Got 10 inches of snakeskin friday and getting ready to try it.
I have all of the proper adhesives but does the skin have to be processed ( wet or treated in anyway.)
I ordered rattlesnake but got diamond backed water snake which looks great. (brown and tan) what would be good colors to go with the skin. Was thinking about maroon and gold but wife(Dallas fan) said "Hey that is redskins colors>"

Since she does not fish much I will probably use the Maroon and gold.

John


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

skunk king said:


> I made my grips from snake skin. Formed a piece of foam for the grip, then glued the skin over top. I then covered it under several layers of color preserver and finished it with ThreadMaster. Turned out pretty good in my opinion.


Is one of your rods over at the FishSticks shop? Robert was showing me a rod with a snakeskin grip and it was beautiful! It had the snakeskin rear grip with a poured foam foregrip that had some fish inlays and was covered in epoxy. I think he said Jesse Bukey (sp?) made the foregrips. Anyway, it was a beautiful rod. Definitely a work of art.


----------

